# £ / € - are you affected?



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

With the Pound at it's lowest level ever against the Euro, and a far cry from the €1.40 rates of early 2008, are you affected in any way?

Do you import crockery, machines, beans from Europe?

Have you seen the costs rise and profit margins tighten?

Are you finding that more tourists are frequenting your shop? driven to the UK by the better 'value for money' exchange rate (in their favour)

Will you consider taking Euro's if the Pound dips below 1:1 ?


----------

